# Tarantula from Reptiles Dedicated



## boonyung (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi has anyone bought from 
http://www.freewebs.com/reptilesandarachnids/scorpions.htm

I bought a crassipes like 2 weeks ago and no delivery or any email yet? do they usually take a while? like home come it takes so long???


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 22, 2007)

PM user's "adandilovesmyreptiles" or "adam" they can help you.


----------



## boonyung (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi thaks for your quick reply. I hve already tried. i get no response. They say their courier ships on monay its been a week now. iam worried. Do u know what courier they use?


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 22, 2007)

Nope, best to contact them about this issue.


----------



## boonyung (Feb 27, 2007)

Tenille,

Can you please update me on what is happening with my shipping????


----------



## Possum (Feb 27, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> PM user's "adandilovesmyreptiles" or "adam" they can help you.



I have tried to inquire about Aussie T's too and they have not gotten back to me 
maybe they are really busy, I am trying to buy 4 new fella's.


----------



## boonyung (Feb 27, 2007)

yeah... its my first time, i bought from them. i bought 2 Crassipes slings... no delivery yet... 
hope evrything is ok... do you know what courier they use?


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2007)

express post i would assume


----------



## Possum (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, I think they also use Aust. Post to send, but not 100% because no reply


----------



## boonyung (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmmm thats soo weird.. they tell me they use a courier which couriers it on mondays. hmm....


----------



## hornet (Feb 27, 2007)

how much did you pay for the postage?


----------



## boonyung (Feb 27, 2007)

liek what they advertise.. $10


----------



## boonyung (Mar 3, 2007)

no spiderrs yet. iam still waiting.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't use a courier that just delivers on Mondays. I am generally only able to pack and send them on Mondays - sent one lot and have had them returned. This lot should be there by now. I use Platinum Express which is AAE and Aust Post combined. They guarantee delivery by 12pm next day (so would be expected to be there on Tuesday). Unfortunately this isnt the first time i have lost packages to Platinum Express and i have now vowed not to use them. I have lost too many slings in the mail. God knows where the poor little buggers are going. Ive pm'd you about a refund or organising delivery via a courier company (fastway express will do it). 
Have had a Trojan virus on the computer and only just had it removed hence the delay in response. If anyone needs to contact me please do so via my email as in my signature.


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

just use express post, i have never had a problem with them


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Express post is virtually the same as Platinum Express except it is more expensive to allow for delivery by 12pm the next day (so the slings dont get hot during transit). Im not using Aust Post again.


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

i would use something else but to expensive for people buying 1 $5 sling


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Exactly. Aust Post isnt an option for me anymore. Not worth losing the poor slings in the mail. But if pple wnat them they're going to have to pay the extra for courier i'm afraid. The slings welfare is the main importance.


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

i think i have only ever lost 2 slings in the post and thats because they tried to moult never lost them because of the heat


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

hornet said:


> i think i have only ever lost 2 slings in the post and thats because they tried to moult never lost them because of the heat




Ive had Aust Post leave them in the sun at a door step AND had them just dissappear with Aust post issuing me a refund. Not good enough i'm afraid


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

yea, i guess every company has their problems, i have never had problems with aust post but others have, same goes with AAE, i have had no probs but other have


----------



## boonyung (Mar 7, 2007)

whats the AAE connote number?? I can give them a call and find out the stauts?


----------



## boonyung (Mar 14, 2007)

This is really crazy! I have not received anything yet. I have sent AAE before and AUS pOST and never had a problem. Please provide me with the CONNOTE number?? You can track and trace their consignments. WHy is it so hard to get 2 spiderlings?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 14, 2007)

That's what I'd like to know. I sent you the consig. number in the PM. I am not putting any more spiders through the mail system - I can only offer a full refund which i what i have offered you. I am now at a loss with this. I am out of pocket and spiderlings are presumably floating in the mail!! Give them a call and check the status - i'm sure you'll get the same answer as i have each time i have rang. Sorry - not willing to send anymore throught the post. Pick up only from NOW ON. Plse provide me with details for refund as i requested in PM. No point in taking your argument to a public forum. Ring me.


----------



## boonyung (Mar 14, 2007)

I have PM you please respond to my PM


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't PM you when i'm not online. I have just logged on and have already PM'd u. Please call me.


----------

